

How to cut features and enjoy it. - aneeshkarve
http://arcball.com/2010/04/20-ways-to-find-the-simplest-design-how-to-cut-features-and-enjoy-it/
Simpler products are easier to maintain and use. Finding the minimal design among more complex alternatives is a process of what-if questioning. Try asking these questions about your design and its features.
======
russell
The list is good, but it is too long to apply to every feature without
devolving into a checklist without meaningful discussion . For example 12, 22,
and 23 are just variants on, "Is this just a passing fad?"

The list should be split in two: Should we ad this new feature? And should we
remove this old feature? Usage tracking helps in the latter. If few people
click on it and even fewer people use it, that's a sign that it is just in the
way.

A futures poll asking, "which of these features should we add?", might be
useful.

------
stretchwithme
is there anything that can be taken away from this list of actions that can
only be discovered by letting your customers use the product?

